# Are euro nymph style jig hooks legal in flies only?



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Are flies tied on small jig shaped hooks with a gap less than 0.5", such as those common to the euro nymphing world, legal in flies only sections? Or is that considered an artificial lure because it is a jig? 

If that is legal, can you put a tungsten bead on it? If so, is there a size limit to the bead?


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

If is says 'jig' on the package then no. It's not legal in flies only water.

If a C.O. thinks it's a jig, then he or she may start writing a ticket.

Perfectly legal in other gear restricted stream sections for artificial only. Just not in _*flies only*_ water.

Just call it a _Clouser Minnow_. 

Haven't we gone over this before? 

Write your Representatives and demand action.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

_Artificial Flies: *Any commonly accepted single hook wet and dry flies, streamers and nymphs *without spinner, spoon, scoop, lip or any other fishing lure or bait attached. The fly or leader may be weighted, but no weight shall be attached to the fly or to the terminal tackle in a manner that allows the weight to be suspended from or below the hook.
_
Are they commonly accepted flies? Can you buy them in fly shops, on line, read about them in fly fishing media and have the method suggested or promoted by Michigan fly shops? Yes. Are many traditional flies tied with up and down turned hook eyes? Yes.

You're over thinking it.


----------

